# t5 fat burner.



## vicki1436114586

hiya my name is vicki and i was wondering if anyone on here has tried t5 fat burners? my boyfriend wants to get some information about them as hes been told they're good. also i need to know if women can use them to. please help! :thumb:


----------



## evad

the t5 tablet is essentially an eca stack, im not 100% sure of the composition but this means that there are all three of the above elements present

e = ephedrine

c = cafeinne

a = asprin

ephedrine

this is a herb that raises the temperature slightly and can help in exercise to provide additional energy, it gives a feeling of a buzz, which i believe is the same as a speed induced buzz

different side effects affect people in different ways, some people get shakes, most lads i know have had whizz di*k where errections are hard to come by and pi55ing is sometimes hard (or at the least the rest goes down your leg as you think you have finished)

cafeinne

basically the cafeinne works with the ephedrine and the higher the amounts consumed then the more the buzz kicks in, the cafeinne element is very highly responsible for the headache side effects that are often felt

cafeinne is a good fat burner on its own but is even better when mixed with ephedrine

asprin

basically the apsrin is there to limit some of the other side effects (particularyl headaches)

different people have different tolerances so the usual plan is to do a week on a week off (or two weeks on a week or two off) as your body will become tolerant to all elements

when i was on sida cordofillia (which is a herbal version of the plant) i was taking one half an hour before breakfast and one at 2pm, i was training at 8pm and wasnt sleeping until at least midnight (i was doign loads of cafeinne up until 2pm though)

my opinion of t5's is that there is a lot of stuff in them that really is not needed, i would always advise people to get the elements seperatley, this way you can dictate how much cafeinne is taken (ie you may not take cafeinne with the afternoon tablet if your tolerance is low)

ephedrine hcl is the ephedrine only version

hope this helps if only a bit, its late and i cant remember all of the technical science stuff


----------



## evad

some linkage which will explain it better then me (i forgot the appetite supressant part)

http://www.allsands.com/health/whatisephedrin_wtl_gn.htm

http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/0054.htm

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/diet/diet_pills/online_review.htm

one thing i will say also is that there is a lot of fake pills flying round (particularly on ebay)


----------



## scousedaz

top info that i got some good info out of that my self THANKS


----------



## wombat68

There is some decent thermogenic liquid stuff about too.

Contains T3, Clenbuterol and Yohimbe....decent if you can get hold of it.

Oh and welcome to the board Vicki


----------



## evad

wombat to be fair you are talking a completley different product in t3 and clen

it brings a whole other list of questions if i recall correctly


----------



## tinheed

be careful with this as it can be addictive , also inhibits eating , don;t take it in the afternoon or you might struggle to sleep! not so good for anyone bodybuilding in my opinion


----------



## Beans

wombat68 said:


> There is some decent thermogenic liquid stuff about too.
> 
> Contains *T3, Clenbuterol and Yohimbe*....decent if you can get hold of it.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the board Vicki


Stay away from this stuff Vicky.

It's called the 'Thermo-Lipid-Stack'

It contains T3 - Clenbuterol - Yohimbe HCL - 7-Keto.

Very advanced drug, with many possible complications and side-effects.


----------



## ba baracuss

Google eph 25 for an equivalent to t5 that isn't from dodgy ebay sources.


----------



## Baggers

You might also want to take a look at Sida Cordifolia. Its a herbal equivelent to T5. I have used both and of the 2, Sida doesnt leave you feeling like a space cadet. Its a touch cheaper too.

A similar stack

Sida Cordifolia

Guarana

White Willow


----------



## wombat68

davetherave said:


> wombat to be fair you are talking a completley different product in t3 and clen
> 
> it brings a whole other list of questions if i recall correctly


Yeah fair play you are probably right there 

Works better tho :laugh:

Decent thread on it here tho...everyone seems to think its ok

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/17084-thermo-lipid-stack.html


----------



## tom39

wombat68 said:


> Yeah fair play you are probably right there
> 
> Works better tho :laugh:
> 
> Decent thread on it here tho...everyone seems to think its ok
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/17084-thermo-lipid-stack.html


How bout Forza T5?

http://www.quickdietpill.com/forza-t5-super-strength-review/

Here are some if the ingredients I found:

Bitter Orange Peel - 200mg

Caffeine - 180mg

Active-Rx™

(Epicatechin (EC)

Epicatechin gallate (ECG)

Epigallocatechin (EGCG) - 100mg

L-Tyrosine - 50mg

Guarana Seed - 12mg


----------



## glenperry

evad said:


> the t5 tablet is essentially an eca stack, im not 100% sure of the composition but this means that there are all three of the above elements present
> 
> e = ephedrine
> 
> c = cafeinne
> 
> a = asprin
> 
> ephedrine
> 
> this is a herb that raises the temperature slightly and can help in exercise to provide additional energy, it gives a feeling of a buzz, which i believe is the same as a speed induced buzz
> 
> different side effects affect people in different ways, some people get shakes, most lads i know have had whizz di*k where errections are hard to come by and pi55ing is sometimes hard (or at the least the rest goes down your leg as you think you have finished)
> 
> cafeinne
> 
> basically the cafeinne works with the ephedrine and the higher the amounts consumed then the more the buzz kicks in, the cafeinne element is very highly responsible for the headache side effects that are often felt
> 
> cafeinne is a good fat burner on its own but is even better when mixed with ephedrine
> 
> asprin
> 
> basically the apsrin is there to limit some of the other side effects (particularyl headaches)
> 
> different people have different tolerances so the usual plan is to do a week on a week off (or two weeks on a week or two off) as your body will become tolerant to all elements
> 
> when i was on sida cordofillia (which is a herbal version of the plant) i was taking one half an hour before breakfast and one at 2pm, i was training at 8pm and wasnt sleeping until at least midnight (i was doign loads of cafeinne up until 2pm though)
> 
> my opinion of t5's is that there is a lot of stuff in them that really is not needed, i would always advise people to get the elements seperatley, this way you can dictate how much cafeinne is taken (ie you may not take cafeinne with the afternoon tablet if your tolerance is low)
> 
> ephedrine hcl is the ephedrine only version
> 
> hope this helps if only a bit, its late and i cant remember all of the technical science stuff


hi i am recently taking t5 fat burners i am currently taking one a day but when i progress to two a day should i take them at the same time or space them out?


----------



## Sully6000

Should get yourself some chesteze.

It's the only way of knowing your getting the real deal when it come to ephedrine


----------

